# Connect speakers to my LCD 22' Zenith?



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know it isn't much of a "home theater" but I was wondering how to hook speakers up to my LCD. I purchased my TV a few months ago and come to find out the speakers are not up to par, so I would like better sound. Below is what my back panel looks like. Is is possible or am I screwed?:4-dontkno Sorry for the poor quality pic.


----------

